# Downey, CA - Tigger, Male, 12 year old, dumped because he's "too old"....



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_Forwarded Today (03/14/2012) - Subject: [RescueSeniorDogs] 12 yr old shepherd at Downey, CA shelter _

URGENT - Senior Alert - 12 yr. old German Shepherd Tigger needs a home
Downey, CA

*A1617447*

Tigger is a 12 yr. old OWNER SURRENDER who was dumped on 3/9. Let's work on getting him out and into a home where he belongs. Please notify any senior rescues, and all other networkers and rescuers who you think can take in Tigger.

*A lady called the shelter and was told he was only turned in because he is old!*

*Los Angeles County Animal Care & Control - Downey Shelter* 
*11258 S. Garfield Ave*
*Downey, California 90242*

*Phone: 562-940-6898 *
*Website: animalcontrol.co.la.ca.us/*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ugh..rrrrr...

Was he to old to brush as well? What jerks.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

The pictures this shelter uses won't help Tigger; Looking at this I was wondering if this dog was still breathing!??!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

This is a horrible high-kill shelter, I wish the bitch who brought him in was in one as well.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

since name-calling does nothing to help the dog, what's the point. just more bad juju.

bless your heart bud, i WISH for some help for you, and sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

i wish there were a way to get a dog that size to florida. i'd take him in a heartbeat. i had a cocker shipped from LA about 4 or 5 yrs ago, he was about this age, he also passed away recently at a very advanced age, and it cost about $300.00. i can't even begin to imagine what a german shepherd would cost to ship that far. 

poor old fella, wish i were closer. 

dw


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

katieliz said:


> since name-calling does nothing to help the dog, what's the point. just more bad juju.
> 
> bless your heart bud, i WISH for some help for you, and sooner rather than later.



I'm entitled to express my feelings anyway I wish, you don't see the point than fine, I'm not you, I express myself how I see fit, I won't knock you for not saying anything.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Even though it won't help the dog, the person that turned him in is a POS that doesn't deserve the air she breathes. 

I hope this guy gets a second chance and can live out his golden years with love and happiness.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That poor dog. He has a giant lump behind his ear. I hope it's just matted hair. And I sincerely hope someone takes him out of there and gives him a bath and a soft bed, if only for a little while.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I wish I was closer - I'd take him in as well. I hope someone can help him!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

katieliz is right. Getting angry and calling names in a thread generally detracts from the urgent need to rescue the dog. 

Have any rescues been contacted yet? There are at least 15 GSD purebred/high mixes in this shelter right now.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

This breaks my heart.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish more people understood when you get a dog its for life ...Man I hope no one drops me off at a shelter when I get old


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Awww that poor baby  He needs a brushing and some love


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

This poor rejected guy may already be gone - hopefully to rescue, but he's not on the shelter list.
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I might get beat up for this, but I would have rather the owner put the dog to sleep than dump him at a kill shelter. I cannot imagine how confused that poor old guy must have been. 

If he did get adopted or went to rescue, GOOD! From the looks of him, it would probably be the only kindness he has ever known.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I love the seniors! My girl is almost 15 and I'd rather die than imagine her at a shelter. I sure hope the poor baby made it out of there!


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Dragonwyke said:


> i wish there were a way to get a dog that size to florida. i'd take him in a heartbeat. i had a cocker shipped from LA about 4 or 5 yrs ago, he was about this age, he also passed away recently at a very advanced age, and it cost about $300.00. i can't even begin to imagine what a german shepherd would cost to ship that far.
> 
> poor old fella, wish i were closer.
> 
> dw


DW, if you are serious plz PM me. I have 4 senior GSD's in my shelter right now that I have been unsuccessful at getting to rescue and all are all in danger :help:

Animal Details

Animal Details

Animal Details

Animal Details

Mike


----------

